# Huron River Steelhead Report 11/23/05



## Frank (Apr 27, 2003)

Braved the wind, snow and cold to fish on the Huron for some steelhead. I managed to catch one 8.1 pounder on a bobber / jig / small plastic worm between the dam and Telegraph Road. I also saw three other steelhead caught by guys using wax worms and jigs under bobbers. All the fish caught today were bright silver and between 4 - 8 pounds. First place in the local steelhead contest is still a fish that is a little over 11 pounds. I'm hoping conditions keep on improving and we get a run like we did last December.

Frank


----------



## Dudek (Aug 31, 2005)

god i cant wait for my dad to decide to take me so i can try to get my first steelhead


nice job


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

Congrats on the nice fish, I just can't decide which looks more frozen, the fish or you!

Sometimes the best days are in the worst weather.


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

Congrats to you Frank on a nice "*Huron Steel" *especially
under such weather conditions.
Personally I think that is an awsome photo!
Thanks for the report.

tight lines..or more like "keep the ice off the eyelits"
Time to break out the pam.
Mattt


----------



## Frank (Apr 27, 2003)

Mattt, 

How long will the Pam cooking oil spray keep your fishing rod eyes free of ice?
Also, what have you found to be the best mono line to fish with when it is extremely cold out? Besides me freezing and fumbling around, my line starting acting weird and would occasionally come off in big coils of snarled line. I'm thinking that premium line that is extra limp should work the best in extreme weather. 

Frank


----------



## Basilwilliam (Jul 22, 2004)

Congrats Frank, Thanks for the report.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

MAttt said:


> Congrats to you Frank on a nice "*Huron Steel" *especially
> under such weather conditions.
> Personally I think that is an awsome photo!
> Thanks for the report.
> ...


Ditto 

Frank you might try some of the lines they now make for cold weather or ice fishing if you do much winter time steelhead fishing.


----------



## Frank (Apr 27, 2003)

Basil,

Thanks for the congrats. Saw from your profile that you are on active duty in the Marine Corps (Semper Fi). I'm a former Marine from the 1974-76 era. Man, I wish we had some of your San Diego weather right now. It's currently 10 degrees outside and it's not even December yet!! Did you ever fish for steelies in the Raisin River when you lived in the Monroe area? 

Take care,

Frank


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

For the icing guides, try a silicone based dry-fly floatant and put it on the guides and the first 30 or so feet of line.

If you are fishing floats/bobbers exclusively, try 8# IronSilk in Solar Mint. Its easy to see and handles well on a spinning reel. Because of the color of the line, you may have to connect it to a swivel, tie a couple of feet of clear line, another swivel, and then your leader. Put you bobber on the IronSilk.

Good luck!


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Crisco on your guides also works. Vaseline will work too.


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

Hello Frank
Haven't been online since I posted.
Looks like allot of ideas to slow down the line guides from freezing.
I may have to try them all and experiment, I like pam since it's easy to carry and spray on the guides and line, only lasts around 20 minutes in the real cold ,but it depends on how much your casting and what dia. line your using.
I brink in my fishing reel/pole every night during cold weather.

I tried ironsilk 2 years ago and it actually got brittle and broke quite easily
under cold weather. I was using 8 lb and it came out like an accordian,
memory lane!!!

I think any good line will work, personally I use clear "Berkley Sensation"
6 lb test and and happy with it.
I landed a 35" King on the Huron 2 years ago without any problems. 

Mattt


----------



## Dudek (Aug 31, 2005)

was out there hanging around for about an hour today and didnt see anyone pulling anything out...i need to learn more setups and get a few more things


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

Status is kind of quiet. What's the deal? River full of fish and noone's talking?????


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

i think most people are wussing out and staying inside..


----------



## Downriver Steel (Sep 15, 2005)

Yup, that is me. What can I say. Just not enough fish to make it worth it. If the weather was not so jacked up and we had the run we had last year I would be there.


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

I'll be back out Monday morning before work and possibly Wed. morning


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

It stays this cold the river will be making ice soon which will shut down most of the fishing.:yikes:


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Talk about deep freeze

Nothing like cutting the season short. The normal high for this time of year is 39. Love to see that... Too bad, it was over before it even got rollin'

Damn shad anyway  

I guess we'll have to wait for that mid-winter thaw


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 24, 2001)

I'm used to fishing the Au Sable for trout. Would like to try the steelheading on the Huron. Any advice on where I could start. Also, what type of gear, are you fishing from bank, in stream etc?

Thanks


----------



## Frank (Apr 27, 2003)

Hello Bigcreekdad,

I would suggest looking at previous posts to get an idea of what gets used the most often. Second, I would call the "Little Dipper" bait store in Flat Rock for specific information. The number is 734-782-4277. Rich or Donna should be able to answer all of your questions. I haven't been down to the river in over a week, so I'm not sure what's going on right now. Good luck!

Frank


----------



## MI_STEELHEAD (Jan 20, 2005)

limige said:


> i think most people are wussing out and staying inside..


Not on Sunday. I thought there would be maybe 3 other boats in that weather but there was at least 6 other boats on the water. Passed est 6 bankies....one wader. The one wader said he caught 2 small ones but no one else had anything good to say.....I didn't hear of any other fish geting caught.

I lost two....I worked it hard.....almost to the point of not making it fun. Both bent the hooks if you can believe that. Darker fish. They straightened out one prong on the treb on my plugs. I wasn't happy. This is the first time I have seen that on the Huron. It was prob my fault though....drag was fine....hooks were crap. Couple of months ago I went out up North in pouring rain....plug box filled with water and I didn't air it out.....forgot. Hooks got all rusted and I was too lazy to replace them. 90% of my steel plugs got upgraded Mustad replacement hooks on them and I caught many fish on them last year on with no issues. I didn't check the two that bent closely now that I think of it. Maybe they were the Eagle Claws I bought a pack of a few years back. Either way I wouldn't believe it if I didn't see it. Anyone else ever seen that? After the second bend, I swapped the ones I was running out with new and didn't get another hit. 

Pulled out the center pin. Ran waxies for an hour or so and didn't get anything either.


----------



## MI_STEELHEAD (Jan 20, 2005)

Just talked to two more guys who were out on the river yesterday. Both did better then anyone I talked to did....they both took a 3 year old fish and there was a 2 year old backer. They started just a hair before sun up and were off the river within 3 hours. One guy was casting a hot n tot - got one on the second hole he worked of the day. The other guy got two....spawn for one....waxies for the other. 

I just checked how the quest guys did and it looks like they got into some fish too.


----------



## Steelplugger420 (Feb 3, 2005)

We were first boat out yesterday, we got there well before light, shoveled and salted the launch, and launched at first light. We have been fairing well there lately, but yesterday was harder than many we have had lately, as we went only 1 for 3. The one boated was a smaller male, almost of skipper size, but pretty. The water was a bit lower than it has been on our last few trips and seeing what it looks like up here in Ann Arbor and not seeing significant precipitation in the forecast for many days is a bummer.... Although we didn't have the best fishing day, there were a few pretty hawks that kept us entertained, and of course being that we had fresh snow, the scenery was beautiful...minus the the tan van seats and other trash the seems to lay about down there of course...


----------



## Chaoticfishing (Jun 2, 2005)

jeff,
i'll be home on the 17th, landing at metro about 4. be on the river by 6, i'll call ya for an updated report. if u can make it down to the river that would be great, i NEED to get my rod and waders and start casting be4 i start pulling my hair out. 

on a totally different note me and the old lady are going to be headed up to frankenmuth sometime during the week, u 2 should join us.

damn, i miss the snow:cwm27: & fish.
Brad

Jim, come down on the 17th if u can, need to pick your brain on some "secret" fishing hold.


----------



## MI_STEELHEAD (Jan 20, 2005)

Brad....I PMed you my email so you don't piss off these guys with personal info.


----------



## Downriver Steel (Sep 15, 2005)

Brad,

I have not been down there in a few weeks. Apparently I need to go soon because I have heard of numerous being caught. I will try to do the 17th, work pending.


----------

